# Walnut Paste



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I ended up getting a can of walnut paste > my cherub opened the can and now I have to figure out what to do with it....any ideas...it is not sweetened. 16 0z


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

pepper crackers topped with walnut paste and gorgonzola. Bake it on puff pastry, or danish? walnut apple turnovers? 
walnut frangipane.

------------------
bake first, ask questions later


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Chocolate cake with walnut buttercream; cherry and walnut ice cream; little walnut/caramel tartlettes; walnut and green onion cream cheese for bagels; walnut pesto...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Thanks guys I went with a Pithivar..only walnut not almond....pretty good. Similar to a danish....it's puff pastry with sweet nut filling covered in puff too. Comise pears on the side.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

STRINGBEANS IN WALNUT SAUCE

Categories: Vegetables, Side dish, Ethnic, Chinese
6 servings

1 lb Fresh string beans
1/4 lb Shelled walnuts
1/4 c Red wine vinegar
1/4 c Onion minced
1 c Chicken stock
2 ea Garlic cloves minced
2 ts Sweet paprika
3 tb Cilantro freshly &
- finely chopped
1 1/2 ts Salt
3 qt Water

In mill or with a mortar & pestle, pulverize the walnuts into a paste. Combine the stock, onions, garlic, paprika, vinegar, salt, walnut paste, & cilantro. Mix thoroughly. Trim but do not cut the string beans. Bring the water to boil, add the string beans and boil them for 10 minutes. Drain the beans well. Add the beans to the walnut paste mixture and toss until coated completely with the mixture. Serve at once. ORIGIN: Dr. Marina Tuzhik, Almaty, Kazakhstan


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Sounds pretty good...I think I would add ginger, garlic, cilantro....maybe a few green beans...kinda Thai thingy


----------

